# Moyu Aoshi Mod



## CoasterKingII (Mar 15, 2015)

If you change the springs of an Aoshi to Dayan springs and clean out the lube, the cube will become incredibly smooth. Try it and tell me how it works out.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 15, 2015)

CoasterKingII said:


> If you change the springs of an Aoshi to Dayan springs and clean out the lube, the cube will become incredibly smooth. Try it and tell me how it works out.



I'd try this, but I really don't want to disassemble my Aoshi. Is it worth the time?


----------



## CoasterKingII (Mar 15, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I'd try this, but I really don't want to disassemble my Aoshi. Is it worth the time?


Very much worth the time. It isn't really hard to put it back together. It is actually pretty simple.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 15, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I'd try this, but I really don't want to disassemble my Aoshi. Is it worth the time?



In my opinion, absolutely nothing is worth disassembling a 6x6 and then reassembling it.
Both I and the disassembled SS 6x6 sitting in a chocolate tub trying to be forgotten about recommend not doing this.

(jk, if you wanna try it go ahead  )


----------



## CoasterKingII (Mar 15, 2015)

The Shengshou is a pain to put back together. The Aoshi isn't really.


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm gonna try this soon - wish me luck!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm gonna try this soon - wish me luck!



You managed to assemble my 4x4, so you should be able to.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 15, 2015)

CoasterKingII said:


> Very much worth the time. It isn't really hard to put it back together. It is actually pretty simple.



It took me 2.5 hours last time. Is it worth 2.5 hours of reassembly?


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

Randomno said:


> You managed to assemble my 4x4, so you should be able to.


4x4s are easy, 6x6s have so many internals. [emoji40]


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 15, 2015)

My 8x8 exploded and I had to put the entire top half back together again.


----------



## CoasterKingII (Mar 16, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> It took me 2.5 hours last time. Is it worth 2.5 hours of reassembly?


Took me like 20-30 minutes. I don't know why it took you that long


----------



## shadyb (Mar 16, 2015)

1) it would be a waste of time to do this since the Aoshi is literally a BEAST with SS 5x5 springs (I've tried with Dayan springs as well, it's not as good). 

2) try taking the screws out/doing the swap/screwing them back in one by one, without dissembling the cube at all. It's hard and you have to gently wiggle the center cubies a little but very possible, I do it all the time. 

3) if you want a good Aoshi, use SS 5x5 springs. Lol.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 16, 2015)

By Dayan springs, do you mean this http://thecubicle.us/dayan-5755mm-hardware-p-502.html


----------



## CoasterKingII (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes standard dayan 57mm springs.


----------



## CoasterKingII (Mar 17, 2015)

shadyb said:


> 1)
> 2) try taking the screws out/doing the swap/screwing them back in one by one, without dissembling the cube at all. It's hard and you have to gently wiggle the center cubies a little but very possible, I do it all the time.


If you do this, you will need to take it apart anyway because you will have to clean out the lube. My Aoshi is incredibly smooth with this mod. And I am sure that you probably could use Shengshou 5x5 springs but I just went with dayan springs.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 19, 2015)

Phaint said:


> Just recently switched my mini moyo aoshi springs with my old guhong's springs only took like 15 minutes made it an entirely different cube although took a bit to get used to the turning. It was way faster and smoother and I tended to overshoot and it would lock but if you have an old dayan cube definitely do this. The outer layer feel like a 3x3 now. Amazing what different spring will do.
> 
> If you did buy a Mini Aoshi and expected it to be more like the bigger one I'm guessing the fact that it used the same springs as the bigger one was why it was so slow, the Dayan springs do fix this.



Did you mean Mini Aosu? They don't make a Mini Aoshi.


----------



## Phaint (Mar 19, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Did you mean Mini Aosu? They don't make a Mini Aoshi.



Opps sorry. Yes Auso wrong thread hard to keep track with most of the names being the same. Will delete post to avoid confusion.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 19, 2015)

Phaint said:


> Opps sorry. Yes Auso wrong thread hard to keep track with most of the names being the same. Will delete post to avoid confusion.



No need. Moyu cube names are often confusing.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I tried this. Not good. Cube was fast but it's quite unstable and lacking corner cutting.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I tried this. Not good. Cube was fast but it's quite unstable and lacking corner cutting.



Dayan springs or Shengshou 5x5 springs (I assume you mean the Aoshi)?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Dayan springs or Shengshou 5x5 springs (I assume you mean the Aoshi)?



Dayan as suggested by OP.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Dayan as suggested by OP.



Any plans to try the Shengshou 5x5 springs?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Any plans to try the Shengshou 5x5 springs?



I do plan to. Except my SS 5x5 has 6x6 springs in it and the original springs are in one of my cubes. Somewhere.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I do plan to. Except my SS 5x5 has 6x6 springs in it and the original springs are in one of my cubes. Somewhere.



Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 13, 2015)

I might try the SS5 springs on my Aoshi Wednesday morning when I finally have the requisite time. I need to find my SS5 (it's disassembled somewhere in my dorm room).


----------



## natezach728 (Apr 14, 2015)

Its not bad. Could use some maru but definitely smoother than with stock springs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 14, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Its not bad. Could use some maru but definitely smoother than with stock springs.


Weight 5 makes it super smooth


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Weight 5 makes it super smooth



Any recommendations for tensions? I heard that there's kind of a narrow range in which it's still fast, but it doesn't explode a lot.


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 15, 2015)

Also, how much Weight 5?


----------



## CoasterKingII (Jun 27, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Any recommendations for tensions? I heard that there's kind of a narrow range in which it's still fast, but it doesn't explode a lot.



Haven't been on this post in a while. There isn't really a narrow range. You can do it to your preferences. Mine is probably on the looser side but I have had it pop only twice. Both times were an edge.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 28, 2015)

CoasterKingII said:


> Haven't been on this post in a while. There isn't really a narrow range. You can do it to your preferences. Mine is probably on the looser side but I have had it pop only twice. Both times were an edge.



I have the SS5 springs in my Aoshi now, but my tensions need serious work. I'm hoping to go to Michigan, so I'll need to fix them before then.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I have the SS5 springs in my Aoshi now, but my tensions need serious work. I'm hoping to go to Michigan, so I'll need to fix them before then.



I love mine. I think the tensions are just about perfect. I disassembled one corner section of the cube and just stuffed weight 3 in there and broke it in.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I love mine. I think the tensions are just about perfect. I disassembled one corner section of the cube and just stuffed weight 3 in there and broke it in.



Yeah, I still have too much weight 5 in mine. I need to sit down and break it in, but I'm practicing 3x3 too much to do it.


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 28, 2015)

So what I'm getting from supercaptivation and guysensei1 is that I should try SS5 springs in my Aoshi? How does it affect the corner cutting, tension/friction, and controlability? Thanks guys


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> So what I'm getting from supercaptivation and guysensei1 is that I should try SS5 springs in my Aoshi? How does it affect the corner cutting, tension/friction, and controlability? Thanks guys



I do not have much memory of what the aoshi was like before I swapped all sorts of springs into it, but corner cutting is definitely still okay, if not better. The cube is slightly slower than with stock springs. That makes it VERY controllable and more stable than stock springs.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I do not have much memory of what the aoshi was like before I swapped all sorts of springs into it, but corner cutting is definitely still okay, if not better. The cube is slightly slower than with stock springs. That makes it VERY controllable and more stable than stock springs.



I recalled yours being slower before somehow...
It definitely is easier to control, not sure about corner cutting and tension, though


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 28, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> So what I'm getting from supercaptivation and guysensei1 is that I should try SS5 springs in my Aoshi? How does it affect the corner cutting, tension/friction, and controlability? Thanks guys



Ugh that misspelling. 

But yeah, definitely try SS5 springs. Several people told me that my 6x6 was really nice at a recent competition, and one cuber did not believe me that it was an aoshi, simply because mine's gotten a lot faster (that might have something to do with the different lubes I've used), corner cuts much better, and is still pretty stable. I've since messed it up by getting rid of a stripped screw, but as soon as I find the right tensions again, it'll be amazing.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm thinking about replacing the springs on my Moyu Aoshi, first, are Dayan springs better, or SS springs? Second, how do I get them (apart from buying cubes)?


----------



## MoYuCuber (Aug 29, 2015)

Dayan springs are cheaper, but I recommend Shengshou.

http://thecubicle.us/hardware-sets-c-93_116.html


----------



## turtwig (Aug 29, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> Dayan springs are cheaper, but I recommend Shengshou.
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/hardware-sets-c-93_116.html



Which set do I buy? SS 6x6 springs are out of stock, and Dayan's springs seem to be for 3x3. I heard that people use their SS 5x5 springs. Do I get those?


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 30, 2015)

turtwig said:


> Which set do I buy? SS 6x6 springs are out of stock, and Dayan's springs seem to be for 3x3. I heard that people use their SS 5x5 springs. Do I get those?



That's what I use.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 13, 2015)

How do I replace springs after I take a cube apart? Are there any video tutorials? Will it just be obvious. I just took my Zhanchi apart and I don't see any springs or any way of replacing springs.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 13, 2015)

you unscrew the screws out completely and you just put the new springs in place of the old when you screw the core together again.


----------

